

The Worst Amazon Horror Story I Have Ever Heard - pzxc
http://www.startupnation.com/start-your-business/plan-your-business/amazon-fba-program/

======
mcknz
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:voRF_fx...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:voRF_fxJYJIJ:www.fbamastery.com/the-
worst-amazon-horror-story-i-have-ever-heard/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
mileswu
Previous HN discussion (~10 months ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6751710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6751710)

------
iancarroll
Should be changed to [http://www.startupnation.com/start-your-business/plan-
your-b...](http://www.startupnation.com/start-your-business/plan-your-
business/amazon-fba-program/)

~~~
coolnow
And have a giant ad thrown at your face first thing? No thanks, webcache is
fine.

~~~
iancarroll
This is blogspam, unrelated to the site being down.

------
andymcsherry
The fixed position form on the left hand side lays over the content unless
your browser is really wide. Basically makes the content unreadable on mobile.

------
largote
I think the server melted.

------
JustinBlaird
unreadable

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.fbamastery.com/the-worst-amazon-horror-story-i-
ha...](http://www.fbamastery.com/the-worst-amazon-horror-story-i-have-ever-
heard/), which copied this one. Post buried as duplicate. Thanks iancarroll
and mileswu.

------
ars
This is utterly bogus.

According to the article he really did sell a counterfeit item.

Presumably accidentally, and perhaps the punishment does not fit the crime,
but he can't claim complete innocence here.

And this demonstrates that he doesn't understand how amazon works:

> When we sent out all of our items to the FBA program, they all went to 2
> different Amazon warehouses. Now that I’m receiving them back, guess what?
> So far, the new sealed product has arrived back from 9 different warehouses.
> Yep, they’re sending back someone else’s new sealed items to me.

NO! Amazon has a program where they internally distribute items to warehouses
all over the US to increase shipping speed. It does not mean they are shipping
someone else's items back to you.

~~~
saganus
What about the part where he doesn't even sell new, sealed items and the
offending product that caused such huge punishment, was precisely the type of
items he doesn't even sell?

~~~
ars
Read it again. He didn't say that.

Look I know I'm getting downmodded, but I've read these types of things before
and people _always_ spin things to their benefit, but it's usually possible to
see thought it. And here it's easier than usual.

Amazon clearly said: "No commingling." His response? Amazon must be in cahoots
with the studio. No, there is a much simpler explanation: He messed up and
sold a counterfeit item.

It was clearly a mistake and he should have apologized for the error and
pledged to check even better instead of claiming no error.

------
dedward
Color me naieve here.....

Some signed some kind of agreement with amazon, has tens of thousands of items
in their warehouses, and is running a business where amazon is basically
responsible for everything.

Amazon decides to drop them.

The reasoning sounds unfair, but this business is unable or unwilling to pay
for lawyers, and didn't consider what would happen in the event the
relationship ended and there was still stock in the warehouse?

That sounds like a failure on the part of the seller to me.

~~~
Natsu
Well, there's also the part where comingling may have made them out to be the
seller of someone else's counterfeit product.

But yeah, you can't run a real business if you can't pay for things like
lawyers.

~~~
ars
According to the article there was no commingling - he just suspected there
was, but there wasn't.

~~~
Natsu
Amazon claimed that, yes, but it was also called into question.

